# Easton EC90 X in white?



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Does anyone know if the white Easton EC90's that Raleigh puts on their cross bike are available separately through retail or are they a Raleigh OEM only thing?


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

I don't have an answer to your specific question, but you have a PM.


----------



## bluedog18 (Aug 19, 2006)

I was also looking for a white easton fork, but once in awhile one will show up ebay. Last week there was one but I was ot bidded. You could alway get one painted.


----------



## nato_the_greato (Feb 3, 2008)

I know the Giant TCX frameset comes with one. If it comes with one, you can probably order one from their parts department. So, ask a Giant dealer.


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

*ebay*

I believe there is one on ebay right now.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

The one on eBay right now is mine. asterisk and I have determined that the steer tube is too short for his frame.


----------

